# Towers built of wood



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In earlier days many radio stations in Germany used towers built of wood.

These were:

Mühlacker Transmission Tower (built 1933/34; destroyed 1945, tallest tower ever built of wood, height: 190 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012456 )

Radio Tower Ismaning (built 1932/33, demolished on March 16th, 1983, height: 163 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010728 )









Radio Tower Ismaning

Radio Tower Hamburg-Billstedt (built 1933/34, demolished in 1949, height: 145 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012181 )

Radio Tower Berlin-Tegel (built 1932/33, demolished in 1948, height: 165 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012068 )

Radio Tower Wiederau (built 1935, demolished on October 27th, 1953, height: 150 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011540 )

Radio Tower Langenberg (built 1934, destroyed on October 10th, 1935 by a tornado, height: 160 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013330 )

Towers of triangle area antenna Langenberg (built 1935, demolished in 1945, height: 45 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013403 )

Radio Tower Golm (built: 1948, demolished on October 25th, 1979, height: 100 metres, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011472 )

Nowadays there are only a few large towers built of wood. These are









Transmission tower of the transmitter Gliwice, height 118 metres, the tallest tower built of wood which exists today ( http://www.radiostacjagliwicka.republika.pl/ and http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012024









Tower II of the antenna test site Brück, Germany, height 54 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010788 )









Tower III of the antenna test site Brück, Germany, height: 54 metres ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010787 )

Do you know more impressive towers built of wood, which are perhaps still existing?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

190m!? Incredible.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

wow amazing


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Don't forget the Goetheturm in Frankfurt, it's about 15minutes walk from where I live, and is supposed to be the tallest wooden tower still standing in Germany. 43 meters and a 183 steps to the observation point at the top. It also sits on the highest point of Sachsenhäusen (the suburb where it was built in the 1931) It's free to climb and open from Spring to Autumn.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

@Justme: the tallest wood towers in Germany are the two towers of the antenna test site Brück, shown at the beginning of the thread. They are 54 metres high.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ the Goetheturm must be the tallest wooden observation tower then, sorry about the error.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

wow..


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

very intresting
so you can still go up that last


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

God damnit. Who edited my post??!! I wasn't threatening anybody!

I smell foul play. Among other things... *enjoys aroma from down south*

___________________


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant even trust wood frame house yet alone something that big of wood.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> I cant even trust wood frame house yet alone something that big of wood.


Some kind of trees give a wood that can be more resistant than the usual concrete! but anyway it's not safe at all for other reasons.


----------

